# Food courier bag



## Joey5string (Nov 15, 2017)

Anyone have a lead on insulted bags for delivery? I think I can get it cheaper than some of these companies are offering for branded bags. Skip the dishes is $75!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GH and PM gave free bags so I use them for everything.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

UE did too but now I see they're charging. DD always has free ones


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Joey5string said:


> Anyone have a lead on insulted bags for delivery?


Yes. Just take any bag and say, "Bag, you ain't no good. You're the worst bag I have ever owned. You call yourself a bag? Look at you! Nobody will want you and everyone hates you."

Then turn around and ignore the bag for the rest of the day.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Restaurant Depot near Chicago has red pizza delivery bags the insulated ones for $27. I own three of them


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes. Just take any bag and say, "Bag, you ain't no good. You're the worst bag I have ever owned. You call yourself a bag? Look at you! Nobody will want you and everyone hates you."
> 
> Then turn around and ignore the bag for the rest of the day.


When I went to Caviar orientation they requested us to bring bags for approval. I had a non-labeled UE bag and a pizza bag I bought from 99 cents store. Someone brought PM bag with logo blacked out with Magic Marker. Badly. Not approved obvi lol.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m looking into a bigger one myself. Most of the orders fit in the standard UE/PM bag but I always get at least one that last too big per day. It just looks real unprofessional bringing food that’s not in an insulated bag and you prob lost your chances of getting a tip. I was using GHs big pizza bag but the zipper busted. I am signed up for DD drive as well and every now and then I see a decent catering offer I would take if I had the proper bag. Anyone have any suggestions on a bigger bag that could fit pizzas?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I'm looking into a bigger one myself. Most of the orders fit in the standard UE/PM bag but I always get at least one that last too big per day. It just looks real unprofessional bringing food that's not in an insulated bag and you prob lost your chances of getting a tip. I was using GHs big pizza bag but the zipper busted. I am signed up for DD drive as well and every now and then I see a decent catering offer I would take if I had the proper bag. Anyone have any suggestions on a bigger bag that could fit pizzas?


https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=pizza+bag&tag=ubne0c-20



TiaraD said:


> UE did too but now I see they're charging. DD always has free ones


DD charges $4 for instulated bag in Chicago.



Joey5string said:


> Anyone have a lead on insulted bags for delivery? I think I can get it cheaper than some of these companies are offering for branded bags. Skip the dishes is $75!


https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ed+bag&rh=i:aps,k:insulated+bag&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Grocery stores usually carry some insulated bags for sale. At least ours do. I have found that the DD bags at $4 are cheaper usually.

The bag from Favor rocks but is highly branded and bright blue so hard to claim it's another company.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any restaurant supply store in Baltimore will have pizza bags about $27. And you can check it out before you buy it. But I'm pretty sure the ones on Amazon will work.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wound up getting a pizza bag for $17 free shipping on amazon. Just got it today and I'm pretty impressed by the quality. It can hold 2 large pizzas and I like that it uses Velcro instead of cheap zippers. I also bought a $30 large delivery bag but haven't received it yet



Woohaa said:


> GH and PM gave free bags so I use them for everything.


I have a bunch of the standard sized bags from UE, GH etc but I only had one big/pizza bag from GH. I got a lot of compliments and tips using that bag for UE. I usually get at least one bigger or pizza order a day that doesn't fit into the standard bag.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I repurposed my Uber bag from food to cleaning supply holder. Keeps my glass and interior wipes fresh during the hot months.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

William1964 said:


> Restaurant Depot near Chicago has red pizza delivery bags the insulated ones for $27. I own three of them


I want something deep that stands by itself. The GH large bag is garbage.



uberboy1212 said:


> Wound up getting a pizza bag for $17 free shipping on amazon. Just got it today and I'm pretty impressed by the quality. It can hold 2 large pizzas and I like that it uses Velcro instead of cheap zippers. I also bought a $30 large delivery bag but haven't received it yet
> 
> I have a bunch of the standard sized bags from UE, GH etc but I only had one big/pizza bag from GH. I got a lot of compliments and tips using that bag for UE. I usually get at least one bigger or pizza order a day that doesn't fit into the standard bag.


Link please for your Amazon bag purchases.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I want something deep that stands by itself. The GH large bag is garbage.
> 
> Link please for your Amazon bag purchases.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0741BQV7G/?tag=ubne0c-20

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CDTLRW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------

